# Check Here For Popular Transportation Links



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

Hello, everyone!  I decided to clean up the Sticky threads at the top of the Transportation Board.  The following is a list of links frequently referred to here on the Transportation Board.

**Orlando Airport Transportation (Town Cars, Limos, Vans): The DIS recommends *FL TOURS Transportation - www.fltours.com*.


*The wdwinfo.com site contains a lot of transportation information*

*wdwinfo.com transportation page* 

*Orlando Airport Transportation*
*WDW bus schedules*
*the WDW monorail system*


*These popular threads contain a lot of useful information for travelers*

*Autotrain FAQ thread*, about the Amtrak service from Lorton, VA to Orlando, FL

*The National Emerald Aisle thread* features reports from other DISers of what has been available recently

The "*For Those Folks Driving*" thread has been a popular one for -- well, those folks driving 

*These websites outside of the DIS are also great resources and have been recommended many times by many members*

*TSA web site area for travelers*
*The TSA list of items prohibited on airplanes,  as a PDF file and in html.*.

Flying but want to know which seats are the best and which are the worse?  Check out *Seatguru.com*

Many on here have mentioned *Flyertalk*, a web site for frequent flyers

Using Disney's Magical Express?  Here's their *online reservation site*.

Need to take a taxi and want to estimate the cost?  Check this fare estimator on Mears Transportation's web site.  Link originally posted by Kimberle.

Driving and need to budget for gasoline?  Check out the *AAA fuel cost calculator*

USAStar.com *I-95 info page* contains exit information for the Main Street of the east coast

The *I-75 exit information guide* is a similar site for the interstate that runs from Michigan to Florida

**If anyone knows of a similar site for I-10 or other interstates, let me know and I'll add it**

Road work continues at the *Springfield Interchange* in northern Virginia, where the Capital Beltway meets with I-95.  Work continues on the Wilson Bridge but may be nearing completion.  Check the site for construction and road detour updates.

The three most popular websites for maps and directions --
*Google Maps*
*Mapquest*
*Rand McNally*

Purely for nostalgia purposes -- Plutospup recently posted a link to this site, which contains historical information and photos of various airports around the country, including MCO in Orlando. 

Last, but not least, there is *FL Tours*, the town car company which sponsors the Transportation Board.


----------



## safetymom

www.seatguru.com is a great site to see the seating charts for the different airlines.


----------



## deltachi8

http://www.kissimmee-us192.com/

I like this site for thos staying off site...good directions and maps for those unfamiliar with the area.


----------



## eeyore45

Is it possible for someone to post the website that searches for low airfares from several sites at once (not expedia, orbitz,)   I found it in a thread here, and now cant remember a thing about it!!

tia


----------



## mbb

www.itasoftware.com
www.kayak.com (They bought the software from ITA )

HTH!!


----------



## chr1972

mbb said:
			
		

> www.itasoftware.com
> www.kayak.com (They bought the software from ITA )
> 
> HTH!!



Thanks! Wonderful site!


----------



## Kevenswife2

I'll get to Disney any way I can!


----------



## FlaNative

Kevenswife2 said:
			
		

> I'll get to Disney any way I can!



For huge comparisons of international airfares www.mobissimo.com shows lots of possibilities.


----------



## jtjcwise

You can also try www.bookingbuddy.com


----------



## cynic957

http://www.tsa.gov/assets/pdf/Permitted_Prohibited_NEW.pdf


----------



## bunnywabbit!

bus routes for directions from resorts to hotels:
http://www.ourlaughingplace.com/asp/twiz.asp?action=rts


----------



## drakethib

May have been mentioned before.

Grass Roots website but very valuable info there. Free info but they have a spot where you can donate if you feel like you saved some money.

Hope it helps someone.


----------



## Therinian

Someone asked about tolls on the BeeLine in another thread; here is a (hopefully) helpful link to the Expressway Authority:

https://epass.oocea.com/mapsandtravelinfo/tollcalculator.shtml


----------



## Moomduck1

How about this to avoid speeding tickets:
http://www.speedtrap.org/speedtraps/stetlist.asp


----------



## JDFan

I have been searching all over this site. I know I read something somewhere about taxis vs. Mears vs. private car/limo. I want to get any advice I can to decide how we want to get from the airport to Shades, but we want to stop at a grocery store on the way. Any tips on what's best and what's most cost-efficient will be greatly appriciated. We usually travel via Mears, but they don't stop at stores and we don't want to rent a car if at all possible.


----------



## moorekw

Wow!  Sorry if the title is a bit confusing.  I am wondering if anyone has a link or reference to the general order by which the resort bus system is structured at the parks?  In all times past, we have stayed at the value resorts that, understandably, have these bus pick-up points at the furthest location in order (ya get what ya pay for).  My presumption is that the layout will be by scale of hotel cost, but have been looking for a reference.

The fams is looking to stay at another resort and I am curious as to how this might factor into the decision.  Not a lot of merit will be placed on this factor in particular, but I like to have all the ducks in a row.  

Many thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## goofy4tink

moorekw said:


> Wow!  Sorry if the title is a bit confusing.  I am wondering if anyone has a link or reference to the general order by which the resort bus system is structured at the parks?  In all times past, we have stayed at the value resorts that, understandably, have these bus pick-up points at the furthest location in order (ya get what ya pay for).  My presumption is that the layout will be by scale of hotel cost, but have been looking for a reference.
> 
> The fams is looking to stay at another resort and I am curious as to how this might factor into the decision.  Not a lot of merit will be placed on this factor in particular, but I like to have all the ducks in a row.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for any assistance.


Probably would be better if you asked this in the main forum, but I'll try to answer it here for you.
Usually, note I say usually, the deluxes have bus stops closer to park entrances. But, this is not always the case. At MGM, POP Century is closest to the entrance, same with at DTD. But, at Epcot it's way down the road. And even if someone could tell you here how the bus stops are set up today, at each park, that could conceivably change next week. Choose your resort based on other parameters, not where the bus stop is at each park. ..especially since each park has a different order.

Oh, and by the way...Welcome to the DIS boards!!!!


----------



## moorekw

goofy4tink said:


> Probably would be better if you asked this in the main forum, but I'll try to answer it here for you.
> Usually, note I say usually, the deluxes have bus stops closer to park entrances. But, this is not always the case. At MGM, POP Century is closest to the entrance, same with at DTD. But, at Epcot it's way down the road. And even if someone could tell you here how the bus stops are set up today, at each park, that could conceivably change next week. Choose your resort based on other parameters, not where the bus stop is at each park. ..especially since each park has a different order.
> 
> Oh, and by the way...Welcome to the DIS boards!!!!



Thank you very much for the welcome and the input!  As I said, this isn't a big factor more than just trying to jog my aging memory!   I warmly recall carrying two kids after the MNSHP to the All-Star corral and waiting patiently with a throng of other families to catch a bus.  Pop Century is, of course, much better as service is dedicated to one resort vice three.  The major conditions for our selection this time out will be resort offerings based upon our growing kids (now 8 and 13 y.o.).

This is our third trip to WDW in October  and will be anxious to see how much attendance has increased from the last time.  What was once a relatively quiet time of the year has grown so much.  

Really missin' the magic!!!


----------



## itzmehkristine

Is there a train that goes from California to Florida? My mom doesn't really like to ride in airplanes, and the gas prices are pretty high now a days, they don't want to drive


----------



## Endeavour105

*There is very little transportation information on this site regarding the WDW Watercraft (ferry boats, motor cruisers and motor launches) that service the Transportation & Ticket Center, Magic Kingdom and the nearby WDW hotels and the campground on Bay Lake and Seven Seas Lagoon. These boats are part of the WDW Transportation Department just like buses and monorails.

Go to allearsnet.com for information on the WDW Watercraft.

*

*Effective 11/18/08, WDW Watercraft OPS on Seven Seas Lagoon and Bay Lake have undergone a few changes.  See the following for up-to-date info:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1646456

*


----------



## jms25

We are heading to WDW on Sept 9th.  At the beginning of August, I thought I registered with DME via the website.  However 10 days later I received an e-mail saying they could not process my request any further due to the website being wholesale people only.  Has it always been like this and I just missed it?


----------



## bob6sims

We are staying in WDW when we are on holiday in December - we are not hiring a car so are looking for information about what is the best way to travel from WDW to International Drive/Premium Outlets/Florida Mall.  Is there a LYNX bus that we can get that will take us to any of the places mentioned  from the TTC ?  There will be 7 of us in our party so if we were to use taxis we would have to take 2 taxis unless we were able to get a people carrier.  Any infomation greatefully received .


----------



## blessdmommy

Obi-Wan Pinobi said:


> Using Disney's Magical Express? Here's their *online reservation site*.


 
I got an email back from after trying to use this link.



			
				Support@DisneyMagicalExpress.com said:
			
		

> Please be advised we would not be able to process your Disney Magical Express due to this web site is for our Wholesale Partners. Please call
> 1 407 934 7639 and one of our agents will be gladly to add your Disney Magical Express to your reservation.


----------



## jms25

I got the same e-mail about ten days after submitting my info.  It was very frustrating.


----------



## mrsovernite

a bunch of times before, but could someone please point me in the direction of the site to sign up for dings?  I heard someone chatting about backdoor dings?  What does that mean?  Can someone help a newbie out here??


----------



## Sparkie

I think they are talking about Ding on Southwest airline site


----------



## *love*2*shop

has anyone ever used the LIMO of the service? Are the limos a Newer Limo etc? any help would be great with info on the LIMOS....


----------



## schaery

Hi!  DH & I have a 9:30 a.m. breakfast ressie at Cape May on a day that we are also going to Epcot.  I'd like to park the car as few times as possible.  Can we park at Epcot and catch a bus to CM and back to Epcot?  My original thought was to walk from Epcot to CM but didn't realize exactly how far it is, and think it would be quite a quick hike from Epcot gate at 9 a.m. to CM at 9:30.  Plus, I forgot that World Showcase doesn't open til 11 a.m. so we may not have even been able to walk all the way through.  Thanks for your suggestions and opinions.


----------



## cigar95

This thread includes useful information on boats in the Magic Kingdom area:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1614065

Perhaps we could reformat the thread to make it a reference for transportation FAQs and regularly update the links in the first posting. I am guessing that more DISers would read it if it had the word "FAQ" in the title.


----------



## safetymom

The problem with stickies is most people don't bother to look at them before they post.  Maybe it is different on transportation.


----------



## mmmgood

Here is a site that will search for a low price, then book your car rental for you.  It is free and does not require a credit card or signup.

http://www.carrentalsavers.com


----------



## NJBILL

http://flyertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=768474


----------



## disneegrl4eva

can someone tell me how long it typically takes to get from the airport to AsMu using me????


----------



## goofy4tink

disneegrl4eva said:


> can someone tell me how long it typically takes to get from the airport to AsMu using me????


The 'average' time is about 70 mins. I have used DME 5+ times.. some of those trips took under an hour, one right at an hour and one was close to 90 mins..but that one was not a normal run.....lots of luggage that had to first be stowed underneath our bus, and then unloaded at the two stops previous to my stop. I would figure on 70 mins from deplaning to resort.


----------



## ilovefishsticks4

does anyone have a link for _cheap_ limo services near orlando? thanks.


----------



## goofy4tink

ilovefishsticks4 said:


> does anyone have a link for _cheap_ limo services near orlando? thanks.



I don't believe there are any 'cheap' car services in Orlando. Most are in the same range. IF you find one that is much cheaper than the rest, there is a reason for it....don't go there.
Is there a reason you don't want to use DME?? Can't get much cheaper than that...unless you are headed to a resort they don't service.


----------



## schaery

goofy4tink said:


> I don't believe there are any 'cheap' car services in Orlando. Most are in the same range. IF you find one that is much cheaper than the rest, there is a reason for it....don't go there.
> Is there a reason you don't want to use DME?? Can't get much cheaper than that...unless you are headed to a resort they don't service.



Right now, the least expenxive flight to Orlando is with Allegiant but they fly into the other airport....Sanford I think it's called.  I know DME doesn't run from Sanford so any transportation suggestions from there to WDW will be greatly appreciated.  I'd love to use the DME service but right now, at least, Allegiant Airlines fare is $200 cheaper than any other airline.


----------



## Sandy321

just thought I'd post here - listening to wgnradio in Chicago and the "owner" of www.bestfares.com was saying that on Tues they will have some specials... just type in wgnradio to see - he also said that southwest will have specials for their $59 one fares tomorrow -

I looked at the site and while there are some public fares, there is a fee to join to get the "special special" deals I believe... 

so I'm not sure how popular or helpful www.bestfares.com website is...


----------



## christyerin

What's the best way to get from a Disney resort to Universal for a day?  We won't have a car, unless we have to rent one for our day trip to Universal.  Is there a shuttle service?


----------



## gramto2boys

can someone give me the web site for magical express. I went to this one. http://disneymeetings.disney.go.com/dwm/services/detail?name=DMEAttendeesDetailPage and they said it was not the right place to book for up coming trip. I need the right site to get my luggage tags. thanks.


----------



## goofy4tink

gramto2boys said:


> can someone give me the web site for magical express. I went to this one. http://disneymeetings.disney.go.com/dwm/services/detail?name=DMEAttendeesDetailPage and they said it was not the right place to book for up coming trip. I need the right site to get my luggage tags. thanks.



You should call whomever you booked your room reservation with. Or, call DME directly. You can't make a reservation on-line...that is basically for those who are booking large groups, not individual families.
Phone number is 866-599-0951
Do that asap because you will need up to 10 days to get the packet printed up and out to you in the mail.


----------



## goofy4tink

christyerin said:


> What's the best way to get from a Disney resort to Universal for a day?  We won't have a car, unless we have to rent one for our day trip to Universal.  Is there a shuttle service?



You can book a ride witht the Mears shuttle. You can call the day before you want to head to US. Then, you call them about 90 mins before you want to leave the park. It's not very expensive, but if you have 4 people, it may be cheaper to use a towncar service.


----------



## couponlover

I saw a site offering car rental coupons. I'd like to know if there's anyone here who got some coupons from rentalcarscode.com.


----------



## gramto2boys

I got my package and my magica express paper tags were there. thanks all


----------



## jeanylaser

do you the website for Disney's Magical Express Please!


----------



## goofy4tink

jeanylaser said:


> do you the website for Disney's Magical Express Please!


There is no website per se, for DME.
DME is free..no one pays for it.
It goes to every single Disney owned resort, in Orlando. The resorts it does not service are...Shades of Green, the Swan, Dolphin, and the DTD area resorts.  
You have to reserve it by calling whomever you book your room with....either Disney directly, or your travel agent. You can not book it online...the only people that can book online are DVC owners (and they book it online at the DVC site) and large groups..such as corporations.


----------



## kesharn81

thanks for sharing the info..


----------



## Puget Peach

moorekw said:


> Wow!  Sorry if the title is a bit confusing.  I am wondering if anyone has a link or reference to the general order by which the resort bus system is structured at the parks?  In all times past, we have stayed at the value resorts that, understandably, have these bus pick-up points at the furthest location in order (ya get what ya pay for).  My presumption is that the layout will be by scale of hotel cost, but have been looking for a reference



My little secret is, after walking all over Epcot and you end up in the World Showcase with sore feet - and the hike back through the park and THEN the hike to the Pop bus stop just seems way too long - Duck out the International Gateway and take the boat to the Studios.  It's not quicker, but your feet will really enjoy the break.  Once you arrive at the Studios the Pop bus stop is right at the front!


----------



## Endeavour105

cigar95 said:


> This thread includes useful information on boats in the Magic Kingdom area:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1614065
> 
> Perhaps we could reformat the thread to make it a reference for transportation FAQs and regularly update the links in the first posting. I am guessing that more DISers would read it if it had the word "FAQ" in the title.



*THE ABOVE LINK HAS OUTDATED INFO:

SEE THE FOLLOWING FOR UP-TO-DATE INFO ON WDW WATERCRAFT OPS ON SEVEN SEAS LAGOON AND BAY LAKE:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1646456*


----------



## PolyTigger

How do you get from the Poly to Mary Queen Shrine for Mass on Sunday?


----------



## jaminmd

deleted


----------



## goofy4tink

PolyTigger said:


> How do you get from the Poly to Mary Queen Shrine for Mass on Sunday?


A cab would be your best option..either that or hire a towncar service.


----------



## GreenCacher

bob6sims said:


> We are staying in WDW when we are on holiday in December - we are not hiring a car so are looking for information about what is the best way to travel from WDW to International Drive/Premium Outlets/Florida Mall.  Is there a LYNX bus that we can get that will take us to any of the places mentioned  from the TTC ?  There will be 7 of us in our party so if we were to use taxis we would have to take 2 taxis unless we were able to get a people carrier.  Any infomation greatefully received .



Links 50, 56, and 111 service WDW. I believe 111 goes to the Florida mall and then to the airport. All three of the routes stop at the TTC. Heading from the monorail platform, go toward the building with the bathrooms, turn left after you pass it (the corner with the store), and continue down where there are bus stops and areas with tables and benches. The LYNX stops should be clearly marked.


----------



## trwood

I am looking for a shuttle from the Fort Lauderdale Airport or Pier to Disney World, I have looked and thought I found one, but I don't think it will take me close. 

Any suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## goofy4tink

I really don't think there are any. You are going to better off getting a rental car. It's a long ride as well.....about 3 hrs.


----------



## stevejo

mmmgood said:


> Here is a site that will search for a low price, then book your car rental for you.  It is free and does not require a credit card or signup.



very cool! thanks for those!


----------



## Bluenoser

Here is a good link that will tell you how to get from point A to pont B at WDW. It gives driving directions and the bus/boat and monoarail info.

http://www.ourlaughingplace.com/asp/twiz.aspx


----------



## Andrewj

Thankf for the following links. I was looking for these past days and you just helped me out.


----------



## bellemeeko1

Has anyone ever used: http://www.************.com/#? We normally use Mears to get to Shades of Green but I found this company on SOG website this morning and was wondering about them and any experience anyone has had with them. Shades doesnt endorse them one way or another.....so they say!


----------



## goofy4tink

bellemeeko1 said:


> Has anyone ever used: http://www.************.com/#? We normally use Mears to get to Shades of Green but I found this company on SOG website this morning and was wondering about them and any experience anyone has had with them. Shades doesnt endorse them one way or another.....so they say!


This is obviously one of two companies that have been banned for discussion here on the DIS. These companies were not banned for giving bad service but for  ignoring posting guidelines here on the DIS.


----------



## jtravisl

Recommendations for going to Kennedy Space Center after Cruise?


----------



## mreid1974

anyone have a link or phone number to the cab service that is used around the WDW complex.  We need to take a cab to the courthouse so we can get our weddng liscense..  So im trying to weigh our options.. Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## srumfola

We are staying at Regal Palms and plan to go to WDW April 12-16, 2010 with our family car.  We have reservations one day for breakfast at 1900 Park Fare.  I thought it would be neat to park (valet?) at the Grand Floridian and take the monorail to MK and return on the boat.  Can someone tell me if and what I have to pay for the monorail/boat/parking.  I've read that transportation is free for resort guests, but there's no information for offsite visitors.  Also, does anyone have any suggestions for transportation/parking in general during our stay?

Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

srumfola said:


> We are staying at Regal Palms and plan to go to WDW April 12-16, 2010 with our family car.  We have reservations one day for breakfast at 1900 Park Fare.  I thought it would be neat to park (valet?) at the Grand Floridian and take the monorail to MK and return on the boat.  Can someone tell me if and what I have to pay for the monorail/boat/parking.  I've read that transportation is free for resort guests, but there's no information for offsite visitors.  Also, does anyone have any suggestions for transportation/parking in general during our stay?
> 
> Thanks!


You are able to valet park at the GF for about $12 or so. Then you can take the monorail to the MK. All transportation within WDW is free.
Another option is just parking at the TTC..same price as valet parking. That way, you can take the monorail to the GF, then to the MK. And if you wanted to head to a different park, you could grab a bus there (to DHS or AK) or the monorail line to Epcot.


----------



## mullysisters

We wanted to try breakfasts at resorts other than the one we are staying at (POR) How early do the buses run. I guess we would have to go to DTD and then back to a resort? The website says that the DTD buses don't start until 8:30am! We have ADRs for 7:45am at two other resorts. Apart from the bus system, does anyone know what cab fare would be on average, say from POR to AKL?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## goofy4tink

mullysisters said:


> We wanted to try breakfasts at resorts other than the one we are staying at (POR) How early do the buses run. I guess we would have to go to DTD and then back to a resort? The website says that the DTD buses don't start until 8:30am! We have ADRs for 7:45am at two other resorts. Apart from the bus system, does anyone know what cab fare would be on average, say from POR to AKL?
> Thanks for any help.



Your best bet is going to be a cab at that hour. You could get an early ADR bus to AK, then transfer to the AKL bus...but you would have to be out at your bus stop by 6:30 since there is no way of telling what time the bus to AKL from AK would be along.
If you post over on the main board, and give us some idea where you need to get to, and from which resort, we should be able to give you some more concrete ideas.


----------



## ecutaiar

Does anyone have list of hotels/motels that allow dogs?  We are attempting to drive straight through form New Jersey on Friday night, but in case we get too tired and need to call it a night, I would appreciate the names of any chains you might know of that accept small dogs.


----------



## goofy4tink

ecutaiar said:


> Does anyone have list of hotels/motels that allow dogs?  We are attempting to drive straight through form New Jersey on Friday night, but in case we get too tired and need to call it a night, I would appreciate the names of any chains you might know of that accept small dogs.


You might want to post this question over on the regular Transportation board. You'll get more notice there.


----------



## egile

This December I will be staying on DWD property for the first time, with no car rental. One of my biggest concerns is how we will get around. I found the "Get around" section of the WDW page on Wikitravel to be helpful (wikitravel.org/en/Walt_Disney_World_Resort).
Here is some condensed info from there:

Disney buses

The bus routes facilitate travel from a resort to a park, but not from one resort to another or from one park to another. Most resorts have direct bus routes to all four theme parks and Downtown Disney. 

As Disney's Boardwalk is part of a resort, travel from other resorts (except Swan/Dolphin or Yacht/Beach Clubs) is via one of the parks. The most convenient options are Disney's Hollywood Studios, which has two connections to the Boardwalkwalking or ferryand Epcot, which has access to the Boardwalk through the back entrance (caution, without Park Hopper tickets, using Epcot as an interchange is not recommended, as it would require entering through the main entrance and exiting out the back entrance, thereby costing the admission fee).

There is no bus service to the Magic Kingdom or Epcot from the MK-area resorts; they are served by monorail. Likewise, service to Epcot and DHS from the Epcot-area resorts is by ferry or walking. There is also no direct bus service between the theme parks and DtD. To travel to/from DtD from/to a theme park, you must travel to a resort and change buses. The most convenient resort for this purpose is Disney's Saratoga Springs, which is next door to DtD; from DSS you can get to DtD via a pedestrian bridge, bus, or ferry.

Expect to wait up to 15 minutes for a bus to your destination, and another 10 to 30 minutes to get there. Guests in wheelchairs have first priority when boarding.

Disney monorail

The monorail service has three lines:

* Express: Travels from the Transportation and Ticket Center (adjacent to the Magic Kingdom parking lot) to the MK gates and back, without stopping at the resorts. 
* Resort: From TTC to, in order: Polynesian, Grand Floridian, MK, and Contemporary.
* Epcot: Travels between TTC and the Epcot gates. 

From the Polynesian Resort, you may walk to TTC to get to the Epcot monorail; it's usually faster than taking the Resort monorail through the loop. It is also possible to walk to the TTC from Disney's Wilderness Lodge. The distance is about half a mile (10 minutes).

Disney boat

* From MK, large ferries transport guests to TTC. Smaller ferries travel to the Contemporary, Grand Floridian, Polynesian, Fort Wilderness Campground, and Wilderness Lodge.
* From Epcot and DHS, service is to the Swan/Dolphin, Yacht/Beach Club, and Boardwalk.
* From DtD, service is to the Port Orleans, DSS, and Old Key West Resorts.


----------



## jkh1978

jms25 said:


> We are heading to WDW on Sept 9th.  At the beginning of August, I thought I registered with DME via the website.  However 10 days later I received an e-mail saying they could not process my request any further due to the website being wholesale people only.  Has it always been like this and I just missed it?



Same thing happened to me... was told that was for wholesellers.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Candlewood Suites allows dogs. 




goofy4tink said:


> You might want to post this question over on the regular Transportation board. You'll get more notice there.


----------



## lopo

Greetings!  I am hoping that someone can offer me good advice RE:  the following dilemma . . .I am taking Magical Express from MCO to WDW on 9/14.  I needed to rent a car because I am staying off-site over the weekend.  I've been monitoring prices for weeks & had settled on a 3 day weekend rental picking up & dropping off at the car care center.  The best price I found was about $145 (!)  I was just able to book a last minute weekly rental for $160.  The catch:  I need to pick up the car at MCO instead of the car care center at WDW (where the same time period costs $400!!!)  So, what is a cost effective way for me to get to MCO on Friday morning?

Thank you kindly for any advice you may provide!


----------



## goofy4tink

lopo said:


> Greetings!  I am hoping that someone can offer me good advice RE:  the following dilemma . . .I am taking Magical Express from MCO to WDW on 9/14.  I needed to rent a car because I am staying off-site over the weekend.  I've been monitoring prices for weeks & had settled on a 3 day weekend rental picking up & dropping off at the car care center.  The best price I found was about $145 (!)  I was just able to book a last minute weekly rental for $160.  The catch:  I need to pick up the car at MCO instead of the car care center at WDW (where the same time period costs $400!!!)  So, what is a cost effective way for me to get to MCO on Friday morning?
> 
> Thank you kindly for any advice you may provide!


You could take the Mears shuttle from your resort to MCO. It's about $20 one way.


----------



## DisneyTexan

Therinian said:


> Someone asked about tolls on the BeeLine in another thread; here is a (hopefully) helpful link to the Expressway Authority:
> 
> The link that was in this post doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## DisneyTexan

Therinian said:


> Someone asked about tolls on the BeeLine in another thread; here is a (hopefully) helpful link to the Expressway Authority:
> 
> https://epass.oocea.com/mapsandtravelinfo/tollcalculator.shtml


The link for the Expressway Authority isn't working.


----------



## goofy4tink

DisneyTexan said:


> The link for the Expressway Authority isn't working.


That link is over 3 years old. You may want to google search for something similar.


----------



## jadejazzkayla

mreid1974 said:


> anyone have a link or phone number to the cab service that is used around the WDW complex.  We need to take a cab to the courthouse so we can get our weddng liscense..  So im trying to weigh our options.. Thanks for any help!!!



i'm looking for cab info as well. i'm staying onsite. 

what do people usually do? call the cab company yourself or have a front desk/valet/bell services/concierge person call?

 is there more than 1 cab company that works the resorts?


----------



## stuartdenley

I don't think about budget when it comes to go Disney land I always ready to book Airline Tickets.

2mycountry.com


----------



## NJBILL

I find this site very useful to keep track of severe weather (Winter & Summer), FAA flight status information, and local Orlando/ WDW weather all in one easy to use location..

Enjoy..

www.travelweather.weebly.com


----------



## Samaya

We mainly use Amadeus a site similar to Kayak, it can be view in many languages, searches multiple Airlines and has some useful information on their link 'Trip Tools' such as Airport guides, Currency Converter, Subway Maps, Weather, etc. 

http://us.bestfares.amadeus.net/


Cheers Samaya.......


----------



## Marando4

Thanks for the links very helpful.


----------



## Christine9125

sorry


----------



## disneyfamilyvaca

I've used booking buddy. It was better than the other sites, for the particular trip I was booking.


----------



## Gemini7

I ran across this website for tracking weather which may help you when planning a trip that involves flying. My friend is a contracted pilot for Dyncorp and loves this DUAT site.


----------



## rbettendorf

Here is a link for calculating toll costs. Note the number of stops with tolls of $.50 or $.75. Bring exact change!!

http://www.expresswayauthority.com/corporate/travel/tollcalculator.aspx


----------



## Michellez54

We're flying home from Disney using PIE Tampa/St. Pete.  Anyone have any suggestions for the best way to get from Disney to PIE?  Most of the companies only have MCO or SFB on their websites.


----------



## goofy4tink

Michellez54 said:


> We're flying home from Disney using PIE Tampa/St. Pete.  Anyone have any suggestions for the best way to get from Disney to PIE?  Most of the companies only have MCO or SFB on their websites.



It would most likely be cost prohibitive to try and find a service to get you to St Petersburg from WDW. It's about 75 mins to Tampa International..so figure an addtl 30 mins to Tampa/St Pete. No car services go to Tampa Intl. Your best bet is going to be a rental car.


----------



## TheShea's

We used FL Tours in '10 for roundtrip from MCO to Boardwalk and are considering using them again for roundtrip from MCO to Beach Club. Their service was impeccable in '10, has anyone used them recently and if so, is the service still good/reliable?


----------



## Lesliekry

I need to get from Orlando airport to the Doubletree Suites that's on property at WDW. The options seem to be Mears or some other shuttle van, but with young children would we not need car seats in these? In the large shuttle buses (like Magic express, if I remember correctly) they don't have seat belts, so they don't. I haven't seen any post about car seats/boosters. When I called the hotel they said they've never seen anyone carrying in car seats. I'm confused.


----------



## goofy4tink

Lesliekry said:


> I need to get from Orlando airport to the Doubletree Suites that's on property at WDW. The options seem to be Mears or some other shuttle van, but with young children would we not need car seats in these? In the large shuttle buses (like Magic express, if I remember correctly) they don't have seat belts, so they don't. I haven't seen any post about car seats/boosters. When I called the hotel they said they've never seen anyone carrying in car seats. I'm confused.



You don't need car seats in the large buses...as you said, no seat belts. In the shuttle vans, I haven't seen car seats used. If you want to use a car seat, I would get a towncar service (about $120 r/t for 4) and have them include a car seat.


----------



## pixleyyy

I vaguely remember a link to a site that would tell you what options you have for transportation within WDW as well as how long it would take. It usually listed buses, boats, monorail, etc. Our last trip was in 09 so it may not be around anymore. Anyone know what I'm talking about? Wondering if there are any apps for that too.


----------



## hhill

pixleyyy said:


> I vaguely remember a link to a site that would tell you what options you have for transportation within WDW as well as how long it would take. It usually listed buses, boats, monorail, etc. Our last trip was in 09 so it may not be around anymore. Anyone know what I'm talking about? Wondering if there are any apps for that too.



I think this is what you are talking about 

http://www.ourlaughingplace.com/aspx/twiz.aspx


----------



## kg66

mmmgood said:


> Here is a site that will search for a low price, then book your car rental for you.  It is free and does not require a credit card or signup.
> 
> http://www.carrentalsavers.com



Has anyone used this site? Their fares seem a lot cheaper than what everyone has been posting their "best prices" at...


----------



## DisFan10

Based on the DisBoards' recommendation, we booked an airport transfer with FL Tours and we were not impressed.  First, the driver was running late to MCO.  He did call to say he was about 5 minutes away, but by that time we had already been searching for him in Baggage Claim and getting frustrated.  He also drove a bit too aggressively and made jerky movements while berating other drivers.

When he dropped us off at the Swan, I asked about our return pick-up date and time and he said the company would call the day before to confirm.  We did not get such a phone call, so I called them the morning of our departure.

At the scheduled time, we waited in the lobby for the driver to show up.  When he failed to show, I called their office and was told the driver was waiting outside.  Well, we were never told to meet the driver outside in the taxi zone!  When we had looked earlier, we did not see a Town Car with a sign and our name on it.  When we used other companies in the past, the driver had always met us in the hotel lobby and helped with our luggage, which this driver failed to do.

Again, we were not impressed with FL Tours.  There are other companies in Orlando that offer similar Town Car airport transfer services at comparable rates.


----------



## goofy4tink

DisFan10 said:


> Based on the DisBoards' recommendation, we booked an airport transfer with FL Tours and we were not impressed.  First, the driver was running late to MCO.  He did call to say he was about 5 minutes away, but by that time we had already been searching for him in Baggage Claim and getting frustrated.  He also drove a bit too aggressively and made jerky movements while berating other drivers.
> 
> When he dropped us off at the Swan, I asked about our return pick-up date and time and he said the company would call the day before to confirm.  We did not get such a phone call, so I called them the morning of our departure.
> 
> At the scheduled time, we waited in the lobby for the driver to show up.  When he failed to show, I called their office and was told the driver was waiting outside.  Well, we were never told to meet the driver outside in the taxi zone!  When we had looked earlier, we did not see a Town Car with a sign and our name on it.  When we used other companies in the past, the driver had always met us in the hotel lobby and helped with our luggage, which this driver failed to do.
> 
> Again, we were not impressed with FL Tours.  There are other companies in Orlando that offer similar Town Car airport transfer services at comparable rates.


Towncar drivers seldom, if ever, go into the lobby looking for passengers, at least not in WDW. That has never been my experience. But...having said that, please let the company know of your experience. They are really trying to give the best service they can. If particular drivers aren't giving good service, the company needs to know about it! I have also had an issue with being picked up by a driver, without him having anything showing that he was our driver. I even had one driver, not from FL Tours, play a game of 'names' with me. I asked who he was looking for, he said, ' you, right?' and we continued without him ever giving my actual name. Finally, after 5 mins of this back and forth he just laughed and finally gave our name. I wasn't happy.
So, please, let the company know of your experience.


----------



## Ozzygirl

Has anyone had any experience with Florida Town Cars? You can only pay cash or travlers check right to the driver when they leave you at the resort. They give you a voucher for your return trip.

The whole cash thing to the driver makes me uneasy 

I am also looking at Tiffany Town Car so if anyone has hear of them feedback would be welcome. Thanks


----------



## jamal

goofy4tink said:


> Towncar drivers seldom, if ever, go into the lobby looking for passengers, at least not in WDW. That has never been my experience. But...having said that, please let the company know of your experience. They are really trying to give the best service they can. If particular drivers aren't giving good service, the company needs to know about it! I have also had an issue with being picked up by a driver, without him having anything showing that he was our driver. I even had one driver, not from FL Tours, play a game of 'names' with me. I asked who he was looking for, he said, ' you, right?' and we continued without him ever giving my actual name. Finally, after 5 mins of this back and forth he just laughed and finally gave our name. I wasn't happy.
> So, please, let the company know of your experience.



This is my first time on this board so I don't even know if it's OK for me to post here, but I saw a post on the Resorts board that was moved here...which led me to this Sticky.

Pegasus Professional Transportation is wonderful! The drivers absolutely come inside, meet you at the bottom of the escalator at Baggage Claim, help you with your baggage, provide car seats and boosters, and give you flawless service to/from your resort. They will also come into your resort lobby to help you with bags if needed on airport return.  http://www.pegasusprofessional.com/index.html We go several times a year and have tried several services. I'll never use anyone else! I do prefer calling to using their website--it's not the greatest. 

Hope this helps somebody.


----------



## connie254

Are there busses from parks to DTD?  I know busses at DTD only go to resorts, just wondering if we could go from DHS or Epcot straight there.


----------



## goofy4tink

connie254 said:


> Are there busses from parks to DTD?  I know busses at DTD only go to resorts, just wondering if we could go from DHS or Epcot straight there.



Nope. YOu would have to go to a resort from the park, and then transfer to a DTD bus at the resort. At DHS, I would go to either S/D or BW. At Epcot, I would go to BC or BW.
Or go to SSR and then take the boat over.


----------



## morrik5

eeyore45 said:


> Is it possible for someone to post the website that searches for low airfares from several sites at once (not expedia, orbitz,)   I found it in a thread here, and now cant remember a thing about it!!
> 
> tia


google.com/flights - sorry just noticed this is a very old original post that I responded to but nonetheless a potentially helpful link for someone.


----------



## patch508

deltachi8 said:


> http://www.kissimmee-us192.com/
> 
> I like this site for thos staying off site...good directions and maps for those unfamiliar with the area.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Stephenhaven

Great thread.


----------



## scottb8888

Looks like not much action on this thread.  I'm looking for roundtrip from MCO to Boardwalk for my son and his fiance in May.  We used to use mears years ago.  What's the best car service?


----------



## lopo

scottb8888 said:


> Looks like not much action on this thread.  I'm looking for roundtrip from MCO to Boardwalk for my son and his fiance in May.  We used to use mears years ago.  What's the best car service?


Are they staying at BW? If so, can't they use Magical Express?


----------



## scottb8888

They could but I wanted to do something special for them


----------



## lopo

OH! I thought you just wanted them to get from MCO to BW. There must be a special option available but IDK of any. Hopefully, someone will pipe in soon.


----------



## scottb8888

Yes there are many car services like Mears that provide Limo type service


----------



## MississippiMom

scottb8888 said:


> Looks like not much action on this thread.  I'm looking for roundtrip from MCO to Boardwalk for my son and his fiance in May.  We used to use mears years ago.  What's the best car service?


I do wish there was more participation on this thread.  Now that Magical Express is gone, I wonder what most travelers are doing?


----------



## morrik5

I've compared UBER and Lyft from MCO to Fort Wilderness and after reviews, I think our daughter and her family will be using Lyft to join us.


----------



## dawz1026

I know the Minnie Vans are back too. I think those may be Ubers though.


----------



## dawz1026

I saw this posted- On Monday, Transportation Management Services (TMS) announced the launch of The Sunshine Flyer, a themed motorcoach bus experience that will transport guests from the Orlando International Airport (MCO) to Walt Disney World Resorts. The service will offer a convenient and cost-effective mode of transportation, allowing guests to start the magic of their Disney vacation from the moment they step off the plane.


----------



## CarolynFH

dawz1026 said:


> I know the Minnie Vans are back too. I think those may be Ubers though.


Sorry, the Minnie Vans aren’t back yet. Disney simply said they would be back this year sometime but didn’t give any other details.


----------



## CarolynFH

dawz1026 said:


> I saw this posted- On Monday, Transportation Management Services (TMS) announced the launch of The Sunshine Flyer, a themed motorcoach bus experience that will transport guests from the Orlando International Airport (MCO) to Walt Disney World Resorts. The service will offer a convenient and cost-effective mode of transportation, allowing guests to start the magic of their Disney vacation from the moment they step off the plane.


Yes, the Sunshine Flyer started service earlier this year. There’s even a thread with first hand reports of their service: https://www.disboards.com/threads/sunshine-flyer-experiences.3869605/


----------



## coronationday

I'm looking into transportation from mco to poly for our upcoming wdw trip. I'm especially looking at private car services. I'm between Tiffany Town Car, Florida Town Car, and FLtours. Do you all have a preference, good or bad reviews, which one would you go with??


----------



## morrik5

Our daughter and her family did the UBER ride thing on our trip in April - no concerns for her and she was able to cancel her return reservation ride when someone closer to The Fort became available and was even cheaper.


----------

